# Strange Question



## PaigeH (Mar 13, 2013)

This may be a strange question but is it normal for chicks to have diarrhea? A couple of my chicks constantly have diarrhea. I'm not sure which because I usually just see it in their brooder. Im pretty sure its one of my bantams and one of my pullets. Right now they are only eating the chick starter and some meal worms. Is it normal or is there something I can feed them to help them?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Chick poop is pretty runny, I would say its normal unless its loaded with blood.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

I worried the same with my new chicks. Though everything I read claimed it to be "normal", it was buggin' me. 
I added the Sav-a-Chick electrolytes to their water, and also changed brand of food once I ran out of the first small bag I bought. I'm not sure if both, or either, of these changes helped, but the poop firmed up soon after. 
I never thought I'd worry over chicken poop!!


----------



## PaigeH (Mar 13, 2013)

InnKeeper said:


> I worried the same with my new chicks. Though everything I read claimed it to be "normal", it was buggin' me.
> I added the Sav-a-Chick electrolytes to their water, and also changed brand of food once I ran out of the first small bag I bought. I'm not sure if both, or either, of these changes helped, but the poop firmed up soon after.
> I never thought I'd worry over chicken poop!!


Thanks InnKeeper! I know It's so strange to be asking about chicken poop! I will definitely try the electrolytes. I think the bag of food I bought it going to last a while though.


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

There is a huge variation in normal poo. It is normal for every few poops to he runny. They are called cecal poops and they have some solid parts to them generally. I wouldn't worry unless bloody or you have a sickly chick. I freaked out last year when I got my babes and saw the same thing.


----------

